# Weird sounding Rli-8s



## f150ff (Feb 12, 2007)

I have two Rli-8s in a ported box and something just isnt sounding right. I have 350 watts going to each woofer , they sound like something is slapping. I used a multimeter to check impedance they measured at 4ohms which is good. I had a JL500/1 hooked up and after a couple of songs it shuts down the amp. So i put my Memphis 1100D on it and it never shutdown. Need a little help here brothers. Do you think the woofers are blown?


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Is lead slap possible with these?


----------



## f150ff (Feb 12, 2007)

I think you may be right. What can i do bout that? I didnt even think bout that,


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Small dab of hot glue to secure them to the spider? I know I've seen a solution to this before; but I'm in brain fart mode right now.


----------



## f150ff (Feb 12, 2007)

If you remember please please let me know cause its killing me hearing this noise. If its the tinsel slapping, why did the JL amp cut out?


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Because the leads are slapping against an aluminum cone? I'm pulling that one straight out of my ass; and thinking about it now, I thought sewn in tinsel leads were a big thing with TC Sounds, so that may not be your issue at all.

Pull the sub and check for signs of the coil rubbing the top plate. Have another sub to A/B against and check the amp out?


----------



## wenn_du_weinst (Jan 2, 2010)

if they are long enough you can sew them to spider


----------

